# crutchfield cr2x30



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a real clean blue crutchfield cr2x30 amp and was wondering what kind of value it has. I know condition is everything and I would like to post a picture but can't figure out how. Lets just say its a 8 out of 10. All leads intact, and works 100%. Thanks in advance.


----------

